# Job Hunting



## ShelleyW (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has some info on how easy it is to find work when you arrive in Canada. I have a teaching qualification but have noticed a lot of comments about the difficulty in getting teaching work in Canada if you are trained in another country. So, for all the backpackers out there, what kind of jobs are easy to line up when you are fresh off the plane and not fussy??

Also, can someone please recommend a good area to look for a place to rent? Or. as I have also heard the rent is huge in Vancouver, is there a website where I can look for share houses?

Thanks!


----------



## S.Bee (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry Shelley for hijacking ur thread but i need also some info regarding moving to Canada didn't want to make a new thread. Hope you don't mind.

Is it easy to find a job in Canada while in the UAE or would it be easier if i just go to there and look for a job?
BTW i have a CS bachelor's degree


----------

